

The most annoying issues that will kill your website performance - teomoo
http://usersnap.com/blog/annoying-issues-will-kill-website-performance/

======
corobo
All starter servings no main course. This is a very fluffy fluff piece and
going by the rest of the links seems to be a clickbait farm. The article can
be summarised as;

Speed optimization is completely neglected while building the website: Don't
neglect speed optimization when building a website

Cheap web hosting service: Don't use a cheap web hosting service

Too many plugins and widgets: Don't use too many plugins and widgets

Advertisements: Don't use too many adverts

Designs with large hi-res images: Don't use too many high resolution images

Websites not optimized for mobile users: Google likes websites optimized for
mobile users

See what I mean? There's not really much here at all

